
Controlling the Spice, Part 1: Dune on Page and Screen - doppp
https://www.filfre.net/2018/11/controlling-the-spice-part-1-dune-on-page-and-screen/
======
weeksie
I've always held that the David Lynch version of Dune was an underrated
masterpiece. Tastes vary, but the film was visually stunning and I can't think
of another director from the time that would have done justice to the novel.
Obviously Dune is a big deal but I'm frequently surprised at just how little
attention it's gotten in pop culture beyond the odd references to Butlerean
Jihads and the odd pumpkin spice joke. What I wouldn't give for an expansive
HBO season-length treatment of the first book.

~~~
golergka
> I can't think of another director from the time that would have done justice
> to the novel

Alejandro Jodorowsky?

~~~
aldoushuxley001
I hope someone eventually reworks their massive storyboard into a Dune movie.
They literally did all of the work already.

~~~
egypturnash
Storyboards are just the beginning. There is a _lot_ of work between even the
most polished storyboards and the final product.

Go find one of the Marvel films, skip to the credits, and watch them all the
way through; pretty much everyone in that list would have been hired after the
boards were done, and worked for a year or three. Don't fast-forward. Don't
get up and pee. Don't get distracted by Deadpool popping up and making a fart
joke. Just let the amount of _work_ that goes into modern effects-heavy movies
sink in.

------
kjw
I'm hopeful about the news that a new Dune adaption is currently in the works.

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/1/14471312/dune-movie-
adapta...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/1/14471312/dune-movie-adaptation-
director-denis-villeneuve)

Does anyone have other news about this? (Anticipated release date?) Googling
around, the bits of news seem to indicate it will be a movie that covers only
the first half of the Dune book.

In the meantime I'll need to check out the documentary "Jodorowsky's Dune",
which appears to have been well received.

------
eikenberry
As an aside, the Dune audiobooks are excellent. They are the voice acting sort
and are done very well. I recommend them to anyone looking for commute/travel
material.

~~~
kyriakos
I recently listened to them and I agree. Also the Butlerian Jihad series would
probably make a better movie by today's standards and become a gateway to a
dune TV series.

------
Fnoord
Terrific read, can't wait for the sequel.

Having read the book once, and having seen the Lynch movie, and the miniseries
(as well as Children of Dune) various times, I don't hold my breath to see a
remake of Dune. At some point there's this thing where there's a certain
fatigue of familiarity which is hard to impress.

I believe I'd gain more from reading the sequels. For my child however (who
never read/seen Dune, and is too young for it now), I'd wish a remake for her,
yes. However, the same is true for Neal Stephenson's "Snow Crash" and "The
Diamond Age" the latter of which reminds me somewhat about Dune.

------
JamesCoyne
To anyone else who would enjoy reading more about the creation of Dune (the
original novel) I would recommend _The Road to Dune_.

